# irish member. waterford



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

are there any many irish members living near waterford, hoping to move there soon. know of any knitting groups


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm Irish, but I'm in Texas!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice to meet you. My little toe on my right foot is Irish. I have a real mixture in me. lol. I do not live in Ireland but would love to visit there. Enjoy the forum it's a great site and there are some great people here. You can learn so much.


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome Irish Lady.
I'm Irish in Ohio


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I was in Ireland in 1960 and wanted to visit the Waterford crystal factory but it was holiday time, closed.
However I managed, with another Aussie, to bluff my way on to the newly-built but as yet unpainted ship, Canberra.

and in Donegal, in the carpet factory, saw a floor-covering for the salon of a famous dress designer. It had a long piece for the coridor and side pieces for each of the adjacent rooms, all made to fit exactly. 

No seams would be required!!!! Wonderful seamless work!


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No, I am from Southern California but have visited beautiful Waterford and have lovely memories of your country.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

im from belfast have a daughter who lived in the south for a few yrs welcome to the forum hope you enjoy it tammie


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Texas, am of Irish grandparents, and would give my eye teeth to live in Waterford. It would be a toss-up which I would buy more...yarn or crystal.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be a terrible dilema...


GrannyLinda said:


> I live in Texas, am of Irish grandparents, and would give my eye teeth to live in Waterford. It would be a toss-up which I would buy more...yarn or crystal.


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> im from belfast have a daughter who lived in the south for a few yrs welcome to the forum hope you enjoy it tammie


hi tammie Im from Belfast :thumbup:


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm of Irish and Cherokee descent. My Cherokee family hid in the mountians of NC and were not forced to walk the Trail of Tears. Not much help I realize


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

mum of 11 said:


> are there any many irish members living near waterford, hoping to move there soon. know of any knitting groups


HI I was the eldest of 11  :-D


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Grew up near Clonea Dungarvan Co. Waterford. There ia a yarn shop in Dungarvan also a quilt shop. I visit both every year when I go visit my now 90 year old Mom.


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

Mum of 11, I'm Irish but live in Baltimore MD. I have been researching for a vacation trip to Ireland. I wanted to visit textile mills, knit/yarn shops, fiber art exhibits/shops. Any suggestions? Thanks. Gail


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

mirogail said:


> Mum of 11, I'm Irish but live in Baltimore MD. I have been researching for a vacation trip to Ireland. I wanted to visit textile mills, knit/yarn shops, fiber art exhibits/shops. Any suggestions? Thanks. Gail


I am the eldest of eleven tGood lock to Waterford :thumbup:


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Mum of 11, where in Waterford are you moving to. I am originally from Co Waterford.


----------

